# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Все браузеры открывают MVD.RU с просьбой оплатить через смс

## regist

Данная инструкция предназначена для опытных пользователей. Если изложенная здесь информация непонятна для Вас, обратитесь за помощью в раздел "*Помогите!*"

*VirusInfo* не несёт ответственности за возможный вред полученный в результате ваших действий.

В настоящее время наблюдается всплеск активности данного вируса. Чаще всего причина проблемы запуск непроверенных файлов. В результате во всех браузерах при попытке открыть любой сайт открывается сайт MVD.RU с просьбой заплатить 1 000 рублей в качестве штрафа.



В большинстве случаев причиной проблемы являются троянские DNS. Для диагностики и устранения проблемы нам понадобится Hijackthis, скачать его можно здесь. Инструкцию по работе с Hijackthis можете найти здесь.

Скачайте Hijackthis, запустите сканирование "Do a system scan only". Обратите внимание на секцию *O17*.
Для примера вот кусок лога с заражённой этим вирусом системы


```
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A7736BA2-B37B-4750-9294-015D1A867EF3}: NameServer = 199.195.253.172,69.85.93.250,8.8.8.8
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{A7736BA2-B37B-4750-9294-015D1A867EF3}: NameServer = 199.195.253.172,69.85.93.250,8.8.8.8
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{A7736BA2-B37B-4750-9294-015D1A867EF3}: NameServer = 199.195.253.172,69.85.93.250,8.8.8.8
```

К качестве предпочитаемого DNS сервера тут указан троянский адрес (199.195.253.172, а также 69.85.93.250 троянские DNS), это легко проверить, например, с помощью сайта http://2ip.ru/whois/
Переходим по ссылке, вставляем туда адрес, который нужно проверить и жмём кнопку проверить.


Убеждаемся, что эти настройки вам не знакомы (если вы живетё в США, то обратите внимание на город и название провайдера). После того как убедились, что они нам не знакомы, можно фиксить эти строчки. Как пофиксить с помощью HijackThis написано здесь.
Потом нажимаем "Пуск" - "Выполнить", либо просто комбинацию клавиш "Windows + R". В появившееся окно пишем команду
[code=dos]ipconfig.exe /flushdns[/code]нажимаем "ОК".

Проверьте решена ли проблема. Если вдруг после фикса у вас пропал интернет, то впишите настройки DNS, рекомендованные провайдером. Подробней какие именно DNS надо вписать и как это сделать можно узнать в тех. поддержке провайдера.

После этого рекомендую создать тему в разделе "*Помогите!*", чтобы убедиться, что у вас нет других "зверьков".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

